# Opinions on a Master build



## Mr_Clean (Feb 12, 2012)

Gentlemen, your opinions please. Pick one: a steel precisa, or a carbon street fork for a new master. The frame will come shipped with a carbon seatpost. The parts on hand are either chorus or record, both 11spd. Since they are carbon, which fork to choose? 

Silver fork with a quill stem, silver groupset, and wheels - timeless. 

Carbon fork, with a carbon groupset and modern wheels - modern feel to a well loved classic. 

Cheers!


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Do you like to look at it, or do you like to ride it? I don't think there's anything wrong with putting a carbon fork and threadless headset on a steel frame. I did on a 1996 Merckx re-spray I built up a few years ago. I've had bikes with steel forks, and I honestly think a carbon fork rides nicer. It's at least a pound lighter too. Then again, that chromed fork does look cool ...

Yes for campy. If you like the silver look, you can always buy Athena silver and get Chorus or Record shifters for a few bucks more (they are better -- better system). I did that on my Merckx along with some custom polished/silver wheels. Frankly, with Campy, I can't see any reason to buy anything above Chorus. You're just paying more money for the same group with a few more titanium and carbon bits and pieces. The shifters are the same. 

I hope they still come in flashy paint jobs. Colnago seems to have been losing that lately which is a shame.


----------



## Mr_Clean (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes, it will be ridden! The carbon fork will take another 2-3 months to arrive if ever we choose that option. It will be easy to sell the Chorus groupset in exchange for Athena, but that means losing money and downgrading. 

It should be an art decor (AD10). Oh well, I guess a mix of old and new is fine. After all, it won't be a "vintage" Master build.


----------



## CrankyCarbon (Dec 17, 2014)

I've contemplated updating my '86 Tomasso with carbon fork and a carbon crankset. I currently have the carbon brake only levers on it, 1998 carbon 9spd group and indexed DT shifters.

I kept the Record alloy crankset on it instead. I have a spare carbon old spindle crankset I swapped just to visual check. The slender polished arms seem to go a bit better with the smaller diameter tubing & chrome. I've thought about putting an older C-rec crankset on it too for the visual stronger looking crankset but have resisted. The silver balances out with the nice highly polished Record silver Ti hubs. There's too much polished alloy on it to put carbon cranks.

Since you have the all carbon groups, I'd say just go with the carbon fork and the parts you have on hand. It will look awesome either way.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Mr_Clean said:


> Yes, it will be ridden! The carbon fork will take another 2-3 months to arrive if ever we choose that option. It will be easy to sell the Chorus groupset in exchange for Athena, but that means losing money and downgrading.
> 
> It should be an art decor (AD10). Oh well, I guess a mix of old and new is fine. After all, it won't be a "vintage" Master build.


If you already have the Chorus group, go with it. I put a Chorus groupset on my old Litespeed last year and really like it. It may not be silver, but its classy looking. 

Are you looking at a Colnago carbon fork? I have a C40 with a Star fork on it. Its nice, but I wouldn't pat the outrageous price Colnago gets for those things. I assume its a 1" head tube -- try to find a used Reynolds Ouzo Pro. Ritchey still makes carbon forks with 1" steerer tubes.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

The steel fork was one the things I liked best about my Colnago Master (since traded in for one of them modern carbon bikes). The steel fork is beautiful, precise and very comfortable. And even if you put the lightest fork in the universe onto a Master, the machine would still be, how shall we say, a bit hefty.

I also happen to see my old Master, occasionally. It sits on display at the bicycle shop where I did the trade. And I have to say it looks pretty ugly with the carbon fork those joes installed on it.


----------



## Mr_Clean (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the insights, gentlemen. It looks like Chorus or Record (to be switched over from another bike), plus steel fork! For the wheels, either Campy Eurus or HED Ardennes. These are the two sets on hand as well. I think the spokes of the Ardennes and the silver hubs will play well with the chrome accents. The decals are just a bit too loud. They can easily be stripped off.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Mapei! You did sell that Master! Nooooooooo! 

See, that happens when I leave you kids without supervision for such a long time 

To Mr_Clean , the Master looks and performs like a true master only on a chromed steel fork and quill stem.

Though others could prefer the carbon fork for comfort, when for example the master is your only bike... The master steel fork is massive and stiff so it won't be as comfortable as an steel touring frame for example ...


DSC00471.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr

DSC00473.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Salsa_Lover said:


> To Mr_Clean , the Master looks and performs like a true master only on a chromed steel fork and quill stem.
> 
> Have to agree with Salsa. The Master should have steel fork and a beautiful quill stem. A threaded stem and carbon fork isn't accepting the Master for what it is: a great classic. It's like putting a modern Honda engine in a vintage Porsche 911 because its more efficient. Nice bike, Salsa.


----------



## Mr_Clean (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks, it will come with a steel precisa forkk. Stem choice would depend on the steerer tube. If it isn't threaded, that would be an easy fix.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Mapei! You did sell that Master! Nooooooooo!
> 
> See, that happens when I leave you kids without supervision for such a long time


Salsa. Guilty as charged. But I did keep my Mapei Colnago. BTW, you got a lovely bike. Looks about my size, too...


----------



## Mr_Clean (Feb 12, 2012)

Here's a crappy phone shot.










Since it's a new frame, it ended up being built with modern parts:

Size 49 (51.8TT) AD10 
Steel Precisa fork
3T stealth stem/Ergosum bar
Colnago carbon post/SMP saddle
2015 Record groupset
32 h Record hubs/Ambrosio Excellight/CX-rays/corsa evo tires
King SS cages

18.3lbs as is. Fit will be sorted out soon.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Looks beautiful. Enjoy yourself!


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

pmf said:


> Do you like to look at it, or do you like to ride it? I don't think there's anything wrong with putting a carbon fork and threadless headset on a steel frame. I did on a 1996 Merckx re-spray I built up a few years ago. I've had bikes with steel forks, and I honestly think a carbon fork rides nicer. It's at least a pound lighter too. Then again, that chromed fork does look cool ...


I don't know...I switched mine to carbon in the late 90's, for fit issue if I remember correctly. I'm kind of regretting it. While I did notice the weight reduction, and an increase in comfort, I'm thinking about putting the steel fork back on. I've ordered a modern Athena (black alloy) group, in order to switch to 11sp from 9sp, and just can't decide what to do about fork. I went with the black group becuase I was able to score an extra 165mm carbon crank, as it just works better for me, and didn't want the mis-matched group. Here's what she looks like in current form:


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

I had my Master initially set up with Carbon fork and carbon levers, I then decide to swich all chrome and polished silver look. I like the silver/chrome combo much better!


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

All these Master pics are getting me excited. I have mine on order and build in progress.. it will be the perfect complement to my modern carbon bike.


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

First pics of the build. Can't wait for it to get here


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Jon D said:


> First pics of the build. Can't wait for it to get here


Not to pirate a thread title I did a couple years back but "Mapei Lives!"


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Quill stems and chrome forks look great on the masters


----------



## Oxo (Dec 8, 2012)

"Quill stems and chrome forks look great on the masters"

They sure do!


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

Well my new Master arrived today, got it unboxed and assembled, short round the block test ride, first real ride tomorrow. can't wait.


----------

